# Easy way to drill concrete for drop in anchors!



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Check this out, seriously awesome! Imagine using a laser to mark a straight line then using this lever. No dust in the face, no step ladder easy and fast!

http://kuvaton.com/browse/54206/hata_keinot_keksii.gif


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I can't see anything.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Did you click the link? It goes to the gif on the kuvaton website. If anyone knows how to copy and paste a gif let me know.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> Did you click the link? It goes to the gif on the kuvaton website. If anyone knows how to copy and paste a gif let me know.


There is no link to click. There is a broken picture image. To show that there is a faulty file or link.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Let's try this..


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Pretty cool, you could even drive the anchors in with a set tool adapter, but wouldn't fly here. Too many safety issues.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I guess would be ok, as long as precise hole location isn't necessary.


----------

